# Timing belt tensioner spring/stud?



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

I've read several good write-ups on replacing the timing belt. One mentions that if the stud breaks releasing the spring it's really bad and another said that he would throw away the spring. Question is I don't think I had the spring loaded correctly and didn't replace the stud, but does that really matter after the tensioner is torqued down. It doesn't seem that the spring plays any role after that as the tensioner now doesn't move. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

gdombroski said:


> I've read several good write-ups on replacing the timing belt. One mentions that if the stud breaks releasing the spring it's really bad and another said that he would throw away the spring. Question is I don't think I had the spring loaded correctly and didn't replace the stud, but does that really matter after the tensioner is torqued down. It doesn't seem that the spring plays any role after that as the tensioner now doesn't move. Am I right or wrong?


If the tensioner were to come loose, you wouldn't be able to go back in an readjust it without that spring. I'd just replace the whole tensioner and not worry about it; if the spring broke the whole thing is probably due for a replacement anyways.


----------

